# I-797 Notice of Action



## rattiegyal (Jun 22, 2010)

I filed an I-130 for my husband (I am a GC holder) back in June 2011. Today I received the I-797 Notice of Action and it has been approved. Does anyone know how long the process will take for him to leave the UK and join me in the US?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

rattiegyal said:


> I filed an I-130 for my husband (I am a GC holder) back in June 2011. Today I received the I-797 Notice of Action and it has been approved. Does anyone know how long the process will take for him to leave the UK and join me in the US?


Approval just means they believe the connection 

it will take 3/4 years to get the visa as you are an LPR
if you get citizenship you can speed it up


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

rattiegyal said:


> I filed an I-130 for my husband (I am a GC holder) back in June 2011. Today I received the I-797 Notice of Action and it has been approved. Does anyone know how long the process will take for him to leave the UK and join me in the US?



I think you are in category F2A and according to this chart they are processing July 2009, so looks like another 2.5 years.

Visa Bulletin For March 2012


----------

